# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  بطل أوروبا يسقط أمام أمريكا

## The Gentle Man

بطل أوروبا يسقط أمام أمريكا 
فجر المنتخب الأمريكي لكرة القدم مفاجأة جديدة في بطولة كأس القارات 2009 المقامة حاليا بجنوب أفريقيا وتأهل إلى الدور النهائي على حساب المنتخب الأسباني بطل أوروبا حيث تغلب عليه 2/صفر اليوم الأربعاء في المباراة التي جمعت بين الفريقين على ملعب "فري ستيت" بمدينة بلومفونتين الجنوب أفريقي في الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة.

وبعد أن فجر مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل وتأهل من المجموعة الثانية إلى الدور قبل النهائي ، أطاح الفريق الأمريكي بالماتادور الأسباني من الدور قبل النهائي وتأهل إلى النهائي حيث يلتقي مع الفائز في المباراة الأخرى بالدور قبل النهائي التي تجمع بين المنتخبين الجنوب أفريقي والبرازيلي غدا الخميس.

وجاءت الهزيمة في مباراة اليوم بمثابة صدمة كبيرة للفريق الأسباني الذي سيطر على مجريات اللعب في أغلب فترات المباراة وصنع العديد من الهجمات الخطيرة التي كانت كفيلة بتحقيق فوز كبير خاصة في الشوط الثاني.

واستطاع المنتخب الأمريكي خطف بطاقة التأهل بهدفين في شباك حارس المرمى الأسباني إيكر كاسياس سجلهما جوزي ألتيدور وكلينت ديمبسي في الدقيقتين 27 و74 .

وقبل إطلاق صافرة بداية المباراة رفع لاعبو المنتخب الأسباني لافتة تحمل عبارة "لا للعنصرية" وتضامن معهم لاعبو المنتخب الأمريكي.

بدأت المباراة بسيطرة ميدانية وضغط هجومي من جانب المنتخب الأسباني لكن محاولاته المبكرة لم تكتمل ، وشن المنتخب الأمريكي هجمة مرتدة سريعة في الدقيقة الرابعة وحاول جوزي ألتيدور تمرير كرة عرضية داخل منطقة الجزاء لكن كارلس بويول أحبط المحاولة وأخرج الكرة إلى ضربة ركنية لم تستغل.

وفي الدقيقة الخامسة شن المنتخب الأمريكي هجمة خطيرة لكن حارس المرمى الاسباني إيكر كاسياس خرج في الوقت المناسب وأطاح بالكرة ، ثم حصل النجم الأمريكي لاندون دونوفان على إنذار في الدقيقة الخامسة للخشونة مع تشابي ألونسو.

وواصل المنتخب الأمريكي محاولاته وتلقى تشارلي ديفيز تمريرة عرضية في الدقيقة السابعة وسدد كرة خلفية مزدوجة لكنها مرت بجوار القائم ، وبعد دقيقة واحدة سدد زميله كلينت ديمبسي كرة زاحفة قوية من حدود منطقة الجزاء لكنها مرت قاب قوسين أو أدنى من العارضة.

ورد المنتخب الأسباني بهجمة في الدقيقة العاشرة وسدد سيسك فابريجاس كرة صاروخية من خارج حدود منطقة الجزاء لكنها مرت فوق العارضة ثم أهدر زميله فيرناندو توريس فرصة ثمينة في الدقيقة 12 عندما تلقى الكرة أمام المرمى لكنه سددها بجوار القائم.

وبعدها انحصرت أغلب مجريات اللعب في وسط الملعب لكن المنتخب الأسباني استعاد محاولاته الهجومية وتلقى توريس تمريرة عرضية في الدقيقة 18 وسدد الكرة بمهارة لكن الحارس الأمريكي تيم هاوارد تصدى لها في الوقت الذي أشار فيه الحكم المساعد لوجود تسلل.

وتوالت الهجمات الأسبانية على المرمى الأمريكي لكن الحذر الدفاعي للفريق الأمريكي شكل عقبة أمام الماتادور الأسباني.

وفي الدقيقة 22 شن المنتخب الأسباني هجمة خطيرة انتهت بتمريرة عرضية رائعة من ألبرت رييرا لكن الكرة لم تجد من يسددها في الشباك الخالية.

وأربك المنتخب الأمريكي حسابات نظيره الأسباني عندما تقدم في الدقيقة 27 حيث تلقى ألتيدور الكرة وهيأها لنفسه متغلبا على الرقابة الدفاعية اللصيقة ثم سددها لترتطم في يد الحارس الأسباني اليمنى قبل أن تسكن الشباك.

وأشهر الحكم البطاقة الصفراء لألتيدور لإضاعة الوقت في الاحتفال بالهدف.

وبعدها كثف المنتخب الأسباني هجماته سعيا لإدراك التعادل وكاد أن يسجل في الدقيقة 32 عندما تلقى النجم ديفيد فيا الكرة داخل منطقة الجزاء وراوغ الدفاع بحكمة لكنه سدد الكرة فوق العارضة.

وبدا التوتر شيئا ما على لاعبي أسبانيا وحصل ديفيد كابديفيا على إنذار في الدقيقة 36 للخشونة مع ألتيدور.

لكن المنتخب الاسباني لم يتوقف عن شن الهجمات وشكل الثلاثي تشافي وفابريجاس وتوريس ثلاثي هجوم خطير على المرمى الأمريكي.

وأنقذ الدفاع الأمريكي مرماه من أكثر من كرة خطيرة كادت أن تسفر عن هدف التعادل في الشوط الأول ، ومرر ديفيد فيا كرة عرضية متقنة إلى سيرخيو راموس أمام المرمى لكن جاي ديميريت كان له بالمرصاد وأنقذ المنتخب الأمريكي من هدف محقق.

وفي الدقيقة الأخيرة من الشوط الأول انطلق توريس وراوغ الدفاع بمهارة ثم سدد كرة رائعة زاحفة لكن الحارس الأمريكي تصدى لها بصعوبة ، لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم أمريكا 1/صفر .

وفي الشوط الثاني بدأ المنتخب الأسباني محاولاته الهجومية الجادة منذ الدقيقة الأولى وسدد ديفيد فيا كرة بيسراه تصدى لها هاوارد ببراعة ثم سدد تشابي ألونسو كرة قوية في الدقيقة 48 لكنها مرت فوق العارضة مباشرة.

ولم يتوقف المنتخب الأسباني عن محاولاته الهجومية وحاصر الفريق الأمريكي في وسط ملعبه لكن الحظ عانده في أكثر من فرصة خطيرة.

وسدد ألبرت رييرا كرة قوية في الدقيقة 54 لكنها مرت بجوار القائم ثم تألق هاوارد في التصدي لكرة خطيرة في الدقيقة 56 .

وواصل الحظ معاندته للمنتخب الأسباني حيث سدد فيا كرة خطيرة في الدقيقة 60 لكنها مرت بجوار القائم مباشرة ، وأطلق فابريجاس "قذيفة" في الدقيقة 63 لكن هاوارد تصدى لها كما تصدى لكرة خطيرة أخرى سددها راموس بعد دقيقة واحدة .

وأجرى فيسنتي دل بوسكي المدير الفني للمنتخب الأسباني أول تبديل في المباراة في الدقيقة 67 حيث دفع باللاعب سانتي كازورلا بدلا من فابريجاس ، ثم دفع بوب برادلي المدير الفني للمنتخب الأمريكي باللاعب بيني فيلابر بدلا من تشارلي ديفيز.

وبدا المنتخب الأمريكي قانعا بالهدف الذي سجله في الشوط الأول واكتفى بالتكتل الدفاعي ولم يشكل أي هجمة خطيرة على المرمى الأسباني طوال 25 دقيقة من الشوط الثاني.

وتلقى المنتخب الأسباني صدمة كبيرة في الدقيقة 74 عندما فاجأه الفريق الأمريكي بالهدف الثاني حيث مرر دونوفان كرة عرضية ارتطمت بقدمي الأسبانيين جيرمانيارد بيكي وسيرخيو راموس قبل أن يسددها ديمبسي في الشباك.

ودفع دل بوسكي باللاعب خوان مانويل ماتا بدلا من رييرا في الدقيقة 77 .

وسدد ديفيد فيا ضربة حرة في الدقيقة 79 ومرت الكرة بين أقدام لاعبي المنتخب الأمريكي لكن الحارس هاوارد تصدى لها بثبات.

ودفع مدرب المنتخب الأمريكي باللاعب كونور كايسي بدلا من ألتيدور في الدقيقة 84 ثم حصل اللاعب الأمريكي مايكل برادلي ، نجل المدرب بوب برادلي ، على البطاقة الحمراء ي الدقيقة 87 للخشونة.

ودفع بوب برادلي باللاعب جوناثان بورنستاين بدلا من ديمبسي في الدقيقة 89 لكن الدقائق المتبقية لم تسفر عن جديد لتنتهي المباراة بفوز أمريكا 2/صفر .




صور المباراة

----------


## محمد العزام

يا الله 
والله كنت مرشحها لاسبانيا للبطولة

----------


## The Gentle Man

شو بدك تعمل
والله نتيجه مفاجأة ومن العيار الثقيلو غير متوقعه كمان

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

يا جماعه
منطق الكره
لا عدل الكره غداره

----------


## anoucha

مسخررررررررررررررة

----------


## غسان

_ول ول ..._

----------

